# June - Site Feature Highlight - SMS Text Messaging!



## phreebsd

Hello Everyone. 
I will be putting out a monthly "Site Feature Highlights" post.
This is meant to highlight a different, cool feature of the site each month. 
It will help those who are unaware of everything we have setup (we have a lot).
Also, it will help everyone to get the most out of this community we all love.
This month's post will focus on *SMS (text) Messaging*.
Did you know you can send text messages to other members just like you send a PM?
Did you know you can get a text message on your phone when you receive a PM on the site?
I'll show you how! It's easy to configure! I've taken screenshots just in case.


Setup Your Account for SMS Text Messaging
You will need to configure everything from your UserCP. When logged in, click the UserCP link as seen below in the example image.












Scroll down to the Settings & Options Category and click "Edit SMS Options".













Choose your cellular provider. There's lots and we support many countries!













Enter your cell number, then retype it again in the 2nd box.













Now you need to check the box and confirm the cell email address format. Just click the box and save changes.












Now click the link to send yourself a test message. You will also receive a pin # you will need in order to activate 
you account.













Enter the pin you received in the text message and save changes.













Now check these 2 boxes. THe first checkbox will tell the site to send you a text message when you receive a PM. The
2nd check box will allow users to text you via the forum. You can also set a limit on the number of texts the site is allowed to 
send you per day. 
(note - you must have "Receive Email from Members" checked for this to work. I think this is set for everyone anyway.
if you want to check it you can do so here)










The configuration is now complete!


*Using the feature*

Here's how to send text messages to other members
There are 2 ways to send a text message to other members.
The first method involves click the user's name in any post. In the dropdown list choose "Send Text Message to User2TextHere"










The 2nd method can be done from the user's public profile. Click on the 
Click on the Contact Info tab. If they have their SMS messaging setup the option to send the one will be visible
as seen below










That's all folks. I hope this helps some folks. Hopefully some of you will say "Wow! We can do that?!"


----------



## bruteman

Man this is a great idea You guys on this site are awesome 
:mimbrules:


----------



## phreebsd

thanks. i hope people are taking advantage of this feature.
like stated above, other members can contact you by sending a message right to your phone. You can also get a text message when you receive a pm on the site!

set it up, people!


----------



## phreebsd

Bump for the new guys!


----------



## phreebsd

BUMP - For the new members! 
Use it!


----------



## IBBruin

I can't get it to work . I've tried twice. :thinking:


----------



## drtyTshrt

wow we can do THAT?


----------



## Polaris425

Yep. Sure can.


----------



## IBBruin

Works good. I just sent myself a message from here and it took about two seconds to hit my phone.


----------



## phreebsd

saweet


----------



## drtj

I use the instant email to my BB


----------



## phreebsd

here's how to enable getting a text when someone sends you a PM (once you have text messaging setup) 

Do 1, 2 and 3


----------



## gpinjason

Is there any way to get the actual message sent to the phone? or is the coding for that too complicated?


----------



## BrutemanAl

I tried to enable this,but you dont have my cell provider listed,it is virgin Canada,everyone but virgin,now Im sad


----------



## phreebsd

haha i always think you are in alabama cause yer Bruteman AL
ill see if i cant get you listed in . im Sure i can

gpinjason, ive been workin on getting the actual message body on the text also but remember, to easily support most providers you have to abide by the 160 char limit. I see it as a notification to go check my PMs and i can instantly see who it came from. 

i was going to play around and see if I could get the first 140 chars of the string that way i would still have room for the already present subject line. All those add up to the 160 char payload.


----------



## gpinjason

I see... That does sound tricky... Is this forum PHPBB? I don't know much about it, but we have one for the 4x4 club I'm in, and I kinda got volunteered to help with the website and forum, but I don't really know much about it..


----------



## phreebsd

no sir. this is vbulletin.
I've used PHPBB. i consider it the #2 forum software i would use if vbull were not available.


----------



## Polaris425

If you can get email on your phone, the PM email includes the full message..... So since I get emails on the bberry, I've read the PM as soon as the email comes though w/o every having to log onto the forum. Only do that if I need to reply. 

Just throwing that out there for those that have email capable phone.


----------



## gpinjason

yeah, I'm cheap and cut off my internet on my bberry... lol


----------



## phreebsd

^ no mobile internet?


----------



## gpinjason

nope... i use the wireless at my job on my iPod all day, and wireless at home...


----------

